# Oh Yeah! This Geek Has Talent



## MA-Caver (Jun 11, 2011)

This guy is just great and deserves to be in this room. 
America's Got Talent and this guy does as the Kinetic King. Listen to his dream... hilarious. Oh yeah! 
[yt]i2DnhxN1JiU[/yt]

It's hard to tell if this guy is putting us on or hasn't changed since he been a kid (remember the pic?). I'm bettin he's doing a great comedy act that he must've worked hard for. Combining his talent for creating kinetic sculptures is really something. Have to watch for him in Vegas ... knowing he has to do one better to move to the next round. Likewise for hotel owner/managers that are looking for a new act. 
He'll go far I think ... oh yeah!


----------



## Big Don (Jun 12, 2011)

That is a weird hobby. But, wow!
Absolutely the BEST answer to the "What is your dream?" question!
I stumbled across some videos of this type of thing a while back. There are quite a few on Youtube.


----------

